# Laryngopharyngeal Reflux (LPR) Coding



## lindalou0259

Just recently started working with ENT who brought this question to me.  Since the previous notes on this subject were from 2010 was wondering if anyone has come up with the best code for this? Because a patient can have LPR w/o GERD my doc says he's had a problem using 530.81 when the PCP has documented that the patient does not have common reflux. Has 478.79 been successful or does anyone have a better code?


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net

There is no separate code for laryngopharyngeal reflux.  478.79 only refers to ulcers, abscesses, etc.--not reflux.  530.81 is what we've always used and haven't had any problems, so that would likely be your best bet.


----------



## kvangoor

I use the 478.79 since there is no better code and 530.81 is for gerd which isn't the case with some of our patients but I am curious to know what everyone else uses too.


----------



## Sephardic

I have been using 478.29. I see it for my gastro doctor and my ENT doctor. I guess I was debating if it was a larynx problem vs a pharynx problem. I might start using 478.79 instead. I have always thought we shouldn't use 503.81. I wish we had guidance from the "coding clinic". I'm disappointed now too because there is no ICD-10 code for LPRD so the frustration will continue.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

In the 2014 Optum ICD-9 CM, Expert edition, under 530.81, the definition of GERD is listed under the code.


----------



## StephanieHouston

I think 530.89- disorder of esophagus. 

Per WebMD:

"At either end of your esophagus is a ring of muscle (sphincter). Normally, these sphincters keep the contents of your stomach where they belong -- in your stomach. But with laryngopharyngeal reflux, the sphincters don't work right. Stomach acid backs up into the back of your throat (pharynx) or voice box (larynx), or even into the back of your nasal airway."


----------



## chaimz

A bit late for a reply, but I believe ICD9.com can break this tie.  After looking in my manual and some extra research, I crossed referenced with ICD9.com which has a broad description list. The only code that carries the description for Laryngopharyngeal reflux is under is 478.79 - Other diseases of larynx, not elsewhere classified. The code for GERD (530.81) does not specifythe Larynx and the Pharynx.


----------



## douglaCD

*LPR ICD-9 Code*

Per webmd and medilexicon:

laryngopharyngeal reflux (LPR)

Type: Term
Definitions:
1. a form of gastroesophageal reflux disease that produces prominent symptoms and signs in the pharynx and larynx characterized by acute, chronic, and intermittent laryngitis and pharyngitis.

Thus 530.81 could be substantiated.

-Christina Douglass, CPC, Almost a RN


----------

